# Spectacular Photos of Night Skies from Around the World



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2014)

Neat pictures here of skies at night...http://www.boredpanda.com/night-sky-photography/


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2014)

WoW!! glorious!!


----------



## Raven (Dec 20, 2014)

They certainly are spectacular and beautiful!


----------

